# Interior Designer - Cascais



## Kayeberry (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello - we plan to furnish a 3 bedroom apartment in Cascais and need someone with good English skills to help us with this project. We plan to move in to the apartment in about 2 years and would like to meet with prospective interior design people while we are in the area this summer. If you know of anyone that might fit this description I would love to hear from you. Thank you.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Everyone has good English skills, especially when it comes to making money from you. 

Yellow Pages lists a dozen in Cascais pai.pt - Design de interiores - Concelho de Cascais call a few and be amazed at their English !

but there are hundreds of fantastic shops in Lisbon even IKEA has a design team ...

IKEA | Graphics and interior design

Seriously I would wait until you move over and have fun with this rather than worrying about it now


----------

